# First gathering



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

what do you guys say about organizing some sort of gathering? It can be something like a group LFS invasion or maybe at someones house or maybe someone will get creative.

Keep it simple at first with getting to know each other and a bit of plant trading


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

that would be really nice. I'm waiting.....=)


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

count me in!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I want to come, but I need to see if anything is happening on the day we decide, LFS invasion would be nice.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Just let me know why and i'll try to make some time. IT's all really dependant on the day and how much i procrastinate with school work =p


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

So when is the next meeting? I'll try to help find a place. I just started the planted aquarium a few months ago and still don't have fish, only some plants. So I'm hoping to buy some rather than to buy them online. If I can't make it, then have fun!

-Jeff


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

i get the impression that most of you live in OC?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Many of us do.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would say practically all of us are in OC with a couple perhaps in LA and SD. 

If someone wants to take the lead and get some informal meeting set soon, then I'll have plants to trade  HC, glandulosa and Cuba are in excess for me.


Here are the locations of people given by people in the original thread:
Irvine
Tustin/Irvine
Pasadena area/Riverside area(college)
Laguna
Irvine
San Juan Capistrano
Laguna Beach
Pomona
San Diego
Pasadena area.
Irvine/Cerritos
Northern Inland San Diego
Santee, Ca (East County, San Diego)
Huntington Beach
Costa Mesa/Santa Ana
Fullerton
Ontario, CA.
Irvine


----------



## UptheDownstair (Apr 14, 2005)

Im all for the group lfs invasion. I think perhaps the first meeting would be too pressured meeting at someones house. It would probably be better doing that on the second or third meeting just so we know each other and are more comfortable. The best store Ive been to in my area is the Tongs on Magnolia and Waren; they have a nice selection of plants and freshwater fish plus a nice big store we could spread out in. Im sure you all have ideas of places too. Now all we have to think of is a time to do it. It should probably be a Saturday or Sunday, maybe early to mid may? If thats to soon we could shoot for later in may or the begining of June. Ill be checking back often to see what the status is! 
-David


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Mid june or july, and anytime during the summer, saturdays and fridays are the best for me.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

One thing we can do for the first gathering is a COAST invasion 

Coast is having a meeting this sunday at 1pm (there is a room change for those of you going). 

The advantage here is that there is nothing we need to do in terms of setting up something. It will allow for some publicity for those out of the loop. There is already an estabilshed auction setup so we can easily clear out plants this first time (I'm sure we can trade as well, but why not help COAST too since they get a cut of the winnings). You can also usually get some killer deals on fish! 

the only problem here is the short notice. Any opinions?

we...you also have to be a paid member to SELL at the auction but you can buy with cash without being a member (members can buy with checks).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been holding out on this discussion because of work/military schedules. I'll try to be in for the second meeting if the first one happens any time before June.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok...I'm in for the COAST invasion. I need to get some angelfish anyways. I'll see if I could try to make it. It looks like the event is on Discus!!! For people who don't know, their website is here:

http://www.fishclub.freeservers.com/

Hope to see you there!

-Jeff


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If Bruce does the same thing he did down here, you might be able to get a free book on Discus. And I don't know about up there, but at the SD Tropical Fish Society auction there were some serious deals on Bruce's fish. If I remember right...6 juvenile discus for $50 or $60. Definitely a few mated pairs that went really cheap.

--Mike


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm going to try to make it also. See you there!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

O yeah... I just had a random thought... how will will we identify ourselves? I hope I get lucky and find some angelfish there.

See you all there!!!

-Jeff


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Wish i could make it to this event but I am gonna be swamped all weekend. Maybe the next one.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Hope to see you guys there maybe? well Im usually in the back corner...


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I wasn't able to make the COAST meeting tonight, but I'll be at the SD meeting next week for sure.

-Dustin


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The misses decided I should visit the inlaws today....and what she says goes so I wasn't there  Hope some of you made it and got to meet each other.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Was I the only one there? I didn't recognize any names on the bidding plaques. (I was the guy in the brown hat)


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nope you were not the only one there...I was there to. I was the kid with the black shirt that bid (and won) those 3 angelfish. When's the SD meeting? Where is it?

Thanks

-Jeff


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Haha I think I saw both of you. Sawallace did you win the sword plant? I was the one that won the two of the crypts.

But I have an idea when we can hold our first meeting. Pettown tropical fish is holding their annivsary sale on may 14 and 15th and things will be on sale and we can just have a local fish store invasion there.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh yeah I did!! 2 "mystery swords" for $1  We should have worn signs or something.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

yep...I wan't paying attetion to the plants because I was more focused on the corys and the angelfish. Did any of you go to that plant show?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm definately going to the sale. I have 3 tanks without any fish LOL....just shrimp and snails at the moment.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

So, who's going to the Pettown extravaganza? I might go, not really to buy anything but to hopefully meet a few of y'all.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Out of town this weekend. Of course!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Where's pettown located? Hope it somewhere near Pasadena.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Lake Forest, Orange County (I-5 & El Toro). NOT close to Pasadena.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Heres the address
23720 El toro road, Suite C
Lake Forest CA 92630
(949) 586-6430


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

o man...that's pretty far. I don't think I'll make it. Hope you guys have fun!

-Jeff


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Opens at 10 some of my friends are going at 9:30 looks like im going to be iwth them anyone else going this early?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I was there at the opening and got myself a free t-shirt and TFM (?) magazine  Met guppy over there and we both experienced a massive onslaught of shoppers. ..I ended up getting a whole slew of lemon tetras for my 40g


----------

